# Adobe Premiere 32-Bit-Bilder Belichtung animieren



## konem (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich habe Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 und kenn mich noch nicht so super damit aus. Ich möchte gern 32-Bit-Bilder hineinladen und dann deren Belichtung animieren. Und zwar geht es darum, in einem Film durch ein Gebäude zu gehen und zu zeigen, wie sich das Menschliche Auge an die verschiedenen Lichtsituationen anpasst. Ich rendere meine Bilder mit 3dstudio Max und importiere sie dann in Premiere. Es müssen 32-Bit-Bilder sein, damit sie beim Aufhellen nicht grau werden, sondern ihre versteckten Details preisgeben und immernoch schick aussehen. 

Das habe ich in Premiere eingestellt: File Format: Video for Windows, Compressor: None, Color Depth: Millions+ of colors, und oben das Häkchen für Maximum Bit Depth. 

Muss ich ein bestimmtes Videoformat einstellen, damit 32-Bit nicht nur für irgendwelche Effekte erlaubt wird, sondern schon beim Bildimport? Oder habe ich eine wichtige Einstellung übersehen? Ich habe noch nicht so den Überblick muss ich sagen. 

32er *.tiff und *.hdr werden mir zwar angezeigt, wenn ich bei der Dateiauswahl auf "all supported files" gehe, aber nach dem Laden erhalte ich eine Meldung: File format not supported (beim *.hdr) or damaged (beim *.tiff).  Adobe After Effects kann mein Laptop übrigens nicht, also muss es schon Premiere sein.

Dann habe ich noch eine separate Frage. Angenommen ich habe die Bilder alle in meiner Videospur, wie kann ich allen Bildern gleichzeitig einen Effekt aufbürden? Momentan sieht es so aus, als müsste ich jedes Bild einzeln mit einem Effekt belegen. Ich möchte gern die Belichtung animieren, und das geht nicht Frame für Frame. Muss ich dazu das Video erstmal produzieren, damit es EINE Datei ist oder gibt es für die Ansammlung von Einzelbildern auch schon eine Lösung?

Kennt sich damit jemand aus? 

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Matthias (25. Juni 2012)

konem hat gesagt.:


> Adobe After Effects kann mein Laptop übrigens nicht, also muss es schon Premiere sein.



Tja, Dann sollts vielleicht einfach nicht dein Laptop sein, sondern AfterEffects 

Ne mal ernst: Adobe hat mit Fliesskomma sowieso Mühe. Am wenigsten Mühe hatten sie damit aber scheinbar bei AfterEffects. Also nimm auch dieses. (Oder besser noch ein besseres Compose-Programm)

Zu Adobesprech Millionen+ Farben:
Das bedeutet für den Rest der Welt: 4 Kanäle(RGBA) à 8bit.
Adobesprech für 4 Kanäle(RGBA) à 16bit ist Milliarden+
Adobesprech für 32bit (bei was-weiss-ich-was) ist Fliesskomma.

Codecs mit mehr als 16bit/Kanal gibt mW nicht. OpenEXR-Sequenzen sind meine Wahl dazu.

Liebe Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## konem (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Matthias, Danke für die Antwort!

Ich habe nur den Laptop und AE habe ich noch nie benutzt. Zeit... und Geld ...

In Adobe Photoshop (auch CS3) bekomme ich meine *hdr- oder *.tiff-Bilder rein und kann sie wirklich gut mit "exposure" heller oder dunkler regeln. Aber selbst mit Aktionen fällt die Animation der Belichtung noch recht schwer. Wäre aber eine Notlösung: 3 Videos mit normaler, heller und dunkler Lichtsituation erzeugen und dann ein-und ausblenden. Aber das muss dann eine spezielle Art des Überblendens sein, damit Schwarz nicht Grau wird, wenn ich Weiß rüberlege, sondern an Details gewinnt, auf dem Weg zum Weiß.

Ich glaube, es muss keinen Codec geben, der 32-Bit verarbeiten kann, denn das Endergebnis ist ja dann wieder "normal". Ich suche mir per Belichtung ja nur einen Auschnitt aus dem Lichtvolumen der 32-Bit-Bilder heraus. Das Video am Ende kann ruhig auf eine Videokassette hehehe. Nur Ausgangsbasis müssten 32-Bit sein.

Was meinst du mit OpenEXR-Sequenzen? Ich kann OpenEXR-Bilder exportieren aus 3ds Max, aber wie verfahre ich dann mit ihnen? 

Grüße zurück


----------



## Matthias (25. Juni 2012)

hi,

Keine Sorge - mir ist der Workflow (und die damit verbundenen Probleme) für HDR durchwegs bewusst. Auch das mit der VHS-Kassette in der Ausgabe 
AE ist genau so einfach zu bedienen wie Photoshop oder Premiere. Bildsequenzen lassen sich einfach importieren und als «Film-Clip» bearbeiten. AE unterstützt auch für einen Teil seiner Filter 32bit.

Bei meinem Premiere (CS5) Kann ich keine 32bit-Tiffs importieren - mit der Meldung es werde in der Farbtiefe so nicht unterstützt. Adobe halt. Kinderzimmerkram.
OpenEXR kann Premiere erst gar nicht. lol.

Oben schrieb ich übrigens Mist:
Adobesprech für 32bit ist nicht Fliesskomma es ist Gleitkomma:
4Kanal à 32bit heisst demnach Gleitkomma+
Wahnsinn. Wie soll man da arbeiten 

Liebe Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## Matthias (25. Juni 2012)

...hab jetzt auch deinen thread im Max forum gesehen: Du stehst eigentlich nur noch einen kleinen Schritt von MultipassRendering entfernt. Mach den noch zu Ende und dir geht das Herz auf 

Leider komme ich von der Cinema-Ecke und kann dir keine allzu genauen Angaben machen. Aber du könntest dich mit RLA/RTF (Max-32bit-multichannel-Formate) auseinandersetzen. Wenn mich nicht täuscht hat Max in seiner neueren inkarnation auch einen kleinen Composer mit dabei.

Du kannst die einzelnen Teile der Shader somit separat auf Layer ablegen (auch jedes Objekt einzeln etc.) und in der Post bis zum geht nicht mehr aufeinander abstimmen und dufte machen.

...nur leider musst du dich vom Gedanken an Premiere trennen. Es kann zwar mehr als Schneiden und Vertonen - ist aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll um Renderings nachzubearbeiten.
Feinere Software zu diesem Zweck ist z.B. Fusion oder Nuke. AE geht auch braucht aber ettliche Plugins. Das war meine Lösung weil am billigsten. Aber früher oder später muss ich weg von dem Kram weils in Bezug auf 32bit/Kanal einfach zu schlecht programmiert ist.

Liebe Grüsse
Matthias

PS:

Lass dich nicht verwirren:
TGA kann nur 8bit/Kanal. Weils aber nen Alpha unterstützt, sind gewisse Hersteller so lustig und schreiben teilweise 32bit dazu. Meinen aber 4*8bit damit.
Sowieso herrscht eine gewisse Inkonsistenz in den Begrifflichkeiten. Aufpassen


----------



## konem (25. Juni 2012)

Dufte find ick jut. 

Ok, also mit Multipass hatte ich schon in SketchUP Spaß, das ist eine feine Sache. Ich könnte mir so meine Bilder zusammensetzen, habe ich mal für ein Testrendering eben gemacht. Ich spiele gerade damit herum. Aber das Ein- oder Ausblenden eines "Passes", zum Beispiel den der global illumination, ergibt kein realistisches Bild. Ok, der Vorteil ist, ich kann meine ambient occlusion, die Farben von Objekten unabhängig vom Sonnenlicht und andere Sachen global ändern und animieren. Das ist schon leckerer Luxus. Aber wie sieht es mit der Lichtsituation aus? Wenn ich im Raum stehe, ist die Belichtung gering. Mit was für einen "Pass" schaffe ich es, sie bei Bedarf zu erhöhen? Oder meintest du generell ich soll ein normales, ein helles und ein dunkles Video rendern und dann alles regeln? Vielleicht habe ich noch nicht ganz die Tragweite der passes erfasst...

Es gibt bei Max luminance HDR data und illuminance HDR data als pass. Das klingt viel versprechend aber die sind nur weiß. Boah, warum 

RLA und RPF klingt auch super.... Mal schauen ob ich mich da reinlese. Aber eine neuere Max-Version ist nicht drin. 

Ich glaube ich muss sowieso ein paar Abstriche machen, weil die Zeit drängt. Ich bin so ein Hans (nichts gegen Hänse) und mache alles auf den letzten Drücker. Es muss nicht 100% professionell durchgestylt sein aber ich muss das Beste aus den Dingen herausholen die ich habe. Ich bin noch am Bauen aber bald muss ich rendern, dann gibt's kein zurück. 

Das tolle an den *.hdr-Bildern ist, sie sehen erstmal etwas schwachbrüstig aus, als hätte man überall nen Nebel rübergelegt. Aber dank 32-bit sind sie voller Licht und Farbtiefe! Ich habe mal ein Bild mit exposure (in Photoshop) verändert.  Danach habe ich nochmal die exposure bemüht und konnte das gewissermaßen wieder rückgängig machen! Normalerweise, wenn man ein Bild überstrahlt, sind die Daten futsch - weiß. Hier konnte ich die Information, die im weißen Bereich enthalten ist, wieder herstellen. So macht man das zwar nicht und das geht bestimmt auch nicht endlos, aber das was echt ein tolles Erlebnis.

Matthias, vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos!


----------



## Zinken (25. Juni 2012)

Matthias hat gesagt.:


> TGA kann nur 8bit/Kanal. Weils aber nen Alpha unterstützt, sind gewisse Hersteller so lustig und schreiben teilweise 32bit dazu. Meinen aber 4*8bit damit.


Das stimmt so nicht. Tga kann tatsächlich 32Bit pro Pixel + Alpha-Kanal. Die Nummer mit dem Aufaddieren macht nur Windows - und gelegentlich Adobe.  Allerdings kann Photoshop damit überhaupt nichts anfangen, andere Programme wie Combustion (möglicherweise auch AfterEffects) und mit Sicherheit das 3dsmax-Composite (ehemals Toxic) dagegen schon. Leider gibt es Composite halt erst ab Version 2011 oder 2012 dazu...

RLA/RPF bietet 3dsmax übrigens auch als Ausgabeformat, wobei RPF ein paar mehr Kanäle speichern kann.


----------



## Matthias (26. Juni 2012)

@ Zinken zu 32bit/Kanal-tga:

Merci, war mir tatsächlich nicht bewusst. Mal wieder was zurechtgerückt 


@ konem

Du trennst dich am besten von Gedanken wie Belichtungsreihen. Bei Gleitkommabildern wie hdr, hast du soviel mehr info drin, dass es (ich habs mit eigenen Augen gesehen  ) möglich ist in einem Bild die Sonnenscheibe zum Himmel abzugrenzen und gleichzeitig die Kieselsteinchen unter dem Auto zählen. (Das war allerdings eine Zeilenscannende Kamera für 60000 Geld - im Output hatte sie hdr. 32bit/kanal) Also: Es reicht vollkammen ein einzelnes Bild zu nehmen.

Um die Belichtung im Nachhinein zu wählen reicht häufig der Schwarz/Weiss-Punkt einer Gammaeinstellung. Das ganze Gedöns mit Lightroom/Exposure usw. ist nur nötig, weil Adobe den Photoshop nicht wirklich auf 32bit/kanal umpflegen mag.

Das die 32bit/kanal Bilder so flau wirken liegt an der linearen Farbcodierung. Wo bei 8 und 16bit Bildern i.d.R. ein Gamma von 2.2 (alter Mac vor OS-XX hatte 1.8) haben um mit den dürftigen Helligkeitsstufen doch noch halbwegs die Sehgewohnheit abzudecken. (Ein Gamma von über 1 wirkt ähnlich wie bei Sound ein Kompressor) Musst du selbst nachsehen für Details - das gäb ein Buch hier. Kurzum Gleitkommabilder haben genug Helligkeitswerte um auf Gamma-Beschiss verzichten zu können und haben daher ein Gamma von 1. Das sieht flau aus. Kommen die Bilder aus einem linearen Workflow kannst du sie exakt zurückstellen indem du ein Gamma von 0.4545 darüberziehst. 0.4545 ist der Umkehrwert von 2.2 (1/2.2). Somit sind Gleitkommabilder eben auch nicht über den Dynamikbereich (Wertegrösse des Helligkeits/Farb-umfangs) komprimiert wie alle 8bit Bilder es prinzipbedingt sind.

Liebe Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juni 2012)

Matthias hat gesagt.:


> Bei meinem Premiere (CS5) Kann ich keine 32bit-Tiffs importieren - mit der Meldung es werde in der Farbtiefe so nicht unterstützt. Adobe halt. Kinderzimmerkram.


Aber Premiere Pro kann 32bpc PSD Dateien importieren (auch mit mehreren Ebenen). 



Matthias hat gesagt.:


> OpenEXR kann Premiere erst gar nicht. lol.


Doch 
http://www.fnordware.com/ProEXR/

Gruß
Martin


----------



## konem (26. Juni 2012)

Oh ich find es nicht schlimm, dass die sie Bilder flau aussehen, weil sie ja alle Infos enthalten, die ich brauche. Ich plane ja die Nachregelung bis hin zu Schickheit, also alles kein Problem. Ich vermutete, dass das so eine are Normalisierung ist, die mehr oder weniger in der Mitte vom "wirklichen" Spektrum liegt. Interessant, woher kommen die Werte 0.4545 und 2.2? Ich hatte spontan 0.5 und 2 benutzt um die 32er mit den normalen Bildern vergleichbar zu machen. 

In Premiere gibt es "RGB (Black)" und "RGB (White)" und ich glaube das ist dieser Schwarz/Weiß-Punkt den du meinst, weil deren Änderung genau so aussieht wie die Belichtungssteuerung in Photoshop. Ich habe festgestellt, dass die PNGs in Premiere nicht soooo schlimm aussehen. Notlösung.

Apropos Belichtungsreihen. Ich kann mir die ja aus den 32-Bit-Bildern erzeugen per Photoshop-Aktionen und sie dann in premiere-taugliche Bilder übersetzen. Da kann ich mir 3 oder 4 Videospuren erzeugen und hin- und herblenden. Auch Notlösung. Ich werde mich hüten, unterschiedlich belichtete Bilder zu rendern - viel zu zeitaufwändig und wenn mir was nicht passt, muss ich erneut 4mal rendern. Also wenn Belichtungsreihen, dann sozusagen aus den 32-Bit-Bildern extrahiert. 

Von daher bräuchte ich keine Multipasses. Himmel/Nichthimmel werde ich mir als Passes herausrendern und dem Himmel dann ein Glow verpassen - man wird das schick! Aber das ginge mit After Effects einfacher. Mal schauen, ob wir das in der Uni haben. 

Ich muss nun erstmal das Gebäude zu Ende bauen 

Nochmal Danke Matthias! Wieder was gelernt!

Uff, gleich mal den Link abchecken!

Danke Martin!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Juni 2012)

konem hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Uff, gleich mal den Link abchecken!
> 
> Danke Martin!



Habe leider eben erst realisiert, dass du "nur" Premiere Pro CS3 hast.
Das Plugin funktioniert aber offenbar erst ab Premiere Pro CS5.5

In den 5 Jahren seit Erscheinen von Premiere Pro CS3 hat sich eine Menge getan! Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie oft und dringend du Premiere Pro überhaupt nutzt. Aber wenn du oft mit Videoschnitt arbeitest, dann kann ich dir wirklich nur empfehlen, ein Sparschwein für CS6 (idealerweise gleich die Production Premium Suite inkl. After Effects) zu besorgen. 
After Effects ist für das was du vorhast sicher wesentlich besser geeignet, wie ja auch schon mein Vorredner festgestellt hat.

Compositing Programme wie z.B. Eyeon Fusion sind sicherlich sehr mächtig, haben aber auch gravierende Tücken, wenn man sie nicht täglich und Vollzeit und ohne Schulung nutzt. Zum Beispiel das node-basierte Arbeiten in Fusion kann einen zur Weißglut bringen, wenn man Timeline- und Ebenen-basiertes Arbeiten gewohnt ist.
After Effects ist da für Menschen aus dem Umfeld von Photoshop und Premiere Pro deutlich intuitiver ... und im übrigen auch unglaublich mächtig. Keinesfalls eine kleine Spaß-Anwendung für Amateure. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Matthias (26. Juni 2012)

@ Martin,

Auch bei AE brauchts für OpenEXR noch ein Plugin. Hab' ich verdrängt. Klar.
Wegen meinen unflätigen Kommentaren bzgl Adobe: Seit über 10 Jahren versuchen sie nicht auf linearen Workflow umzusteigen. Die von mir erwähnten Alternativen wie eben z.B. Fusion, sind in dieser Hinsicht definitv dankbar. Bzgl. allen anderen Eigenschaften ist natürlich auch AfterEffects (und auch andere Adobe-SW) eine wirklich feine Sache.
Ich schätze es ist eine taktische Entscheidung, um die Masse nicht mit technischen Details abzuschrecken. Allerdings macht es auf diese Weise jemandem der auf eben diese Details angewiesen ist unnötig Mühe.
Schneiden in Node-basierten Systemen grenzt üblicherweise tatsächlich genauso an Wahnsinn, wie mit Gleitkommas umzugehen in Aftereffects. Ganz meine Meinung.


----------

